# routing flat panel cabinet doors



## 8jmwoodie (Jan 2, 2014)

Looking for cheaper system than woodhaven mdf door kit or home made ideas for routing face of flat panel cabinet doors.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hell Jim , really pleased to see you join the community, welcome to Router Forums!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Jim, welcome to the forum.

With your experience, a couple of pieces of T-track and some strips of 1/2" mdf will get you that for next to nothing.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

*MDF with poplar frame.*

Hi Jim, and welcome to the forum. I think a better option is some 1x3 poplar, a rail and stile set and a raised panel bit. It only takes a few minutes to make a quality, paintable MDF center panel door. This door is just dry fitted and unsanded.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm confused. Didn't the OP say he was looking to make "flat panel doors" with mdf centers and go cheaper than a door bit set? Poplar would be a good choice for r&s frames, but for tooling flat panel doors... which are along the lines of a Shaker style door.

I'm thinking easiest for him to create a flat panel door would be a Tongue & Groove bit set. Cheapest would be to create the same joints with slot cutters.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

MAFoElffen said:


> I'm confused. Didn't the OP say he was looking to make "flat panel doors" with mdf centers and go cheaper than a door bit set? Poplar would be a good choice for r&s frames, but for tooling flat panel doors... which are along the lines of a Shaker style door.
> 
> I'm thinking easiest for him to create a flat panel door would be a Tongue & Groove bit set. Cheapest would be to create the same joints with slot cutters.


I know this is a router forum but you could do all that on a table saw too.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi Jim, welcome to the forum.

Hi Charles on the router table can make one drawing at frame.

Making the parts.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7d8dXUyUqEc
or
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTwRxyHVHFg

Some tips for gluing.
Door Assembly Tricks | Woodsmith Tips


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

The $300+ Woodhaven kit makes a door out of just a piece of MDF. The bits and the frame create a mock rail and stile looking raised panel door in a very short amount of time.


----------



## 8jmwoodie (Jan 2, 2014)

Yes, but looking for cheaper jig...have ideas to make my own but thought someone else may have better ideas.


----------



## 8jmwoodie (Jan 2, 2014)

*no frame*



Willway said:


> Hi Jim, and welcome to the forum. I think a better option is some 1x3 poplar, a rail and stile set and a raised panel bit. It only takes a few minutes to make a quality, paintable MDF center panel door. This door is just dry fitted and unsanded.[/QUOTE
> Have made many such, but now looking fo:sad:r quicker, cheaper solid mdf doors wih faked stile and rails


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Jim there are a number of companies that make a plunge router bit(s) for faking that. You just need a template(s) to follow.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I have been making a few doors, but Jim's question has me confused.
Are you wanting to make a one piece door by routing a 3/4 inch piece of mdf?

Or...are you making a flat shaker style door with a flat panel inserted between the rails and stiles?

Or...(insert description here).

I made all of the doors and drawer fronts for our buffet using a raised panel bit for the panels and a cope and stick bit set for the rails and stiles. They all came out nice.

However, I just completed making a door for a desk that is nothing more than four flat pieces (rails and stiles) with a 3/4 inch groove and tenons for the short pieces. All were made on the table saw using a homemade tenon jig. The flat panel was made from glued up pieces of pine that was planed to 3/8 inch. Then I made a shallow 3/4 inch rabbit on the back side so the panel lip is 1/4 inch thick all around. Everything fits together nicely. It is sanded and ready to stain.

The table saw made it easy to obtain a centered groove by making a pass just off center, then rotating the piece and running it through again. I made a few practice runs until I got the desired width for the groove.

Good luck with your project. I would like to see some pics of your progress.
Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

No need for a door frame the MDF is the door frame..sometimes called European type cabinets...
also called Faux cabinets

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop.../raised_panel_router_bits2.html#rpfaux_anchor

see them in my uploads and Harry uploads..

You can make your own jig with some 3/4" x 3" wide sticks and some pocket screws..

===


----------

